# Tivo Premiere-HDD replacement w/3TB issue



## Murphdog307 (Mar 31, 2010)

My Tivo Premiere had a 2TB WD AV-GP drive that failed the other day. It got a severe error message and the Tivo would just loop.The drive failed the WD diagnostics.

I bought a new WD 3TB AV_GP as a replacement. After cloning the original 320GB HDD to the 3TB with JMFS, I installed it. The box would just loop at starting up. 

After doing some searching I think I know what I have to do but was hoping if someone would be as so kind to make sure I'm going in the right direction.

I think I need to have the Tivo update to the newest software. Then clone that 320 GB drive to a spare 1 TB drive. Then clone that drive to the 3TB.

Also JMFS seems really slow(3 Hours) where DVRBARS was pretty fast (minutes for modified and truncated under an hour for full). Is one better than the other to clone a drive?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

You're on the right track. Older Premiere OS versions will boot loop on any drive over 2TB. If memory serves that was fixed in 20.3.7, but take that with a grain of salt. My first 4TB Series 4 was on 20.4.1.

DvrBARS only copies what it has to for truncated or modified backups, while jmfs copies the entire drive byte-for-byte. If you have the disk space and don't mind a two stage process (backup then restore), DvrBARS may be a lot quicker and you'll have the backup if you ever need it.


----------



## Murphdog307 (Mar 31, 2010)

I moved this to another thread...I think it was getting buried.










I used JMFS because DVRBARS caused the drive to look like a 746GB drive somehow when I did a truncated backup from the original to the 3TB. 

In JMFS I:

1. Updated the original drive to the newest Tivo download.
2. I copied the original 320GB drive to a 1TB drive and expanded it.
3. Copied the 1TB drive to the 3TB drive and expanded it. 

After the drive was put back in the Tivo it reported it had 157 hours of HD recording...the size of a 1TB drive.

I connected the drive back to JMFS thinking I forgot to expand but it indicated that I had already done it. It says the MFS volume is 927.37GB and the Tivo reports it has 2.72TB recording space.

Any ideas of what I did wrong? Maybe I need to do it differently or beg someone on here for an Image I can expand? I love learning new things but if my wife does not get the Tivo back soon I'm a dead man 

Thank you


----------

